# Thieves hit 20+ places in POC!!!



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

And one of them was mine.. bye bye to $2k+ worth of fishing gear. the only good note i guess is that they were only after bay fishing rods, reels, and tackle. the $3k+ worth of trolling lures i had next to my bay stuff was hardly touched. 

from who we know down here and the cops, 5 houses have popped up and 18 storage units. 

if you own a house or storage unit in POC i would reccomend getting it checked on asap. I hope every one had a merry Christmas and hate being the bearer of bad news, but want to get the word out and hope these scumbags get caught.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That bites... sorry you lost some stuff bro.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I hate to hear that that happened to you.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

that sux man.hope yur insurance steps up,I heard the feds shut bobs bar down,some no so good things going on there


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Were they houses in town or on the water? I'll be going down to our house tomorrow morning. I really hope we don't have a surprise waiting on us. Our house has a few security cameras so i will check them tomorrow even if we weren't hit.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

our house is on 2nd and monroe. the houses we know about were all in the same area.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Probably a local crack head, watch Craigs List and local pawn shops.

I would love to catch some scumbag and show him what a Louisville Slugger is up close and personal.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

DANGITT, that sucks!! 

Daughter got called this AM that someone kicked in her apartment door out at Tx Tech last night/this AM. She's out close to $4k, not sure about her 2 room mates!

She's got a few oddball items so I'll be checking Lubbock CL pretty closely.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Easy Pickens*

We rode down to Matagorda yesterday late afternoon (xmas) It was kinda windy to say least but not cold. 1 empty trailer at the Harbor and 1 empty trailer at Rawlings..Thats it ..Man was it a Ghost town and I am pretty sure POC was like that..I would guess the Thieves had that in there plan..cva34


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pretty brazen...one road into and out of town.

Sorry you lost your stuff.

TH


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I have always thought that a fisherman had more character and honesty than these acts. Maybe it wasn't a fisherman but someone who just wanted to turn something into cash. Sorry you lost your stuff.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Breaking in and stealing people's stuff on Christmas day. Can a human being stoop any lower?


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just to clarify, when did this happen?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Breaking in and stealing people's stuff on Christmas day. Can a human being stoop any lower?


yes they can some POS kicked in my best friends door the day his first daughter was born, they knew he wouldnt be there sorry MF's


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Its obvious they have no morals. Christmas or any other day. All the same to a dirtbag.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Any word which storage facility? I don't have anything in Port O, but if it's a particular chain, I'm concerned about their security. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> I have always thought that a fisherman had more character and honesty than these acts. Maybe it wasn't a fisherman but someone who just wanted to turn something into cash. Sorry you lost your stuff.


Guaranteed not fellow fisherman. Fng meth heads. I've fished POC alamost solely the last 25 years and a few of the locals have always been haters to the people who fish and/or have "weekend" homes. Just more of them now with a lot more in need of drugs.

OP-Sorry for your losses.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

So what is the 411 on what happened at Bob's?There are some bad seeds everywhere but there are several there.Sorry for your loss and the other folks as well.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

May they burn!


----------



## trout500 (Apr 12, 2011)

Too much of this happening in POC lately. What boat storage facility was it?


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

welder said:


> Probably a local crack head, watch Craigs List and local pawn shops.
> 
> I would love to catch some scumbag and show him what a Louisville Slugger is up close and personal.


I'm thinking about a 34" Nellie Fox model would be about right!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Chit, I hope all of my buddies stuff is still there


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BigNate523 said:


> yes they can some POS kicked in my best friends door the day his first daughter was born, they knew he wouldnt be there sorry MF's


The POSs follow the birth notices...and used to follow the death notices until they stopped listing day and time of funerals..when they knew nobody would be at home...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Tyler, no good for anyone. Hope they catch them. Lots of trashy meth head looking people around there over the years and theyre multiplying.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

*Freekin' shame*

I am so sorry to hear about you and the other's loss to Christmas punks.

I think the police presence was diminished on Christmas also. I drove to POC from Rockport yesterday and didn't see one on the road. Luckily my house wasn't hit but it burns me seriously to hear about ***** like this taking place. I may live in a haze but haven't heard of this activity in POC for quite a while. These freaks would be hurtin' if I ever come across this ****. I'm going to now get up and drive around my buddies' places and check them out, along with a couple of storage facilities.

I keep my place on outside motion alarms, motion lighting, and security webcams which email me a photo immediately upon recording motion. Won't stop a determined thief, however.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is one of the reasons I've decided not to buy a weekend fish camp someplace. On top of the expense & always feeling I have to go there to justify my investment, I would always worry about someone messing with it. Threads like these only deepen my thoughts on this. It's two hours each way for me to the Colorado & the Sabine Rivers. I'll just continue to make day trips & drag my stuff back to Pearland where I can lock it up tight, keep an eye on it, & have the opportunity to waste some sorry POS that tries to take from me what I've worked hard for.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

It makes you wonder if "20+ places" might actually be much higher when folks show up to their places over the next few weekeds. Probably lots of folks who don't realize they have been victimized yet. This sucks.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

not good at all.......crack heads.....ya think?


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Also watch the want ads and the fishing show.


----------



## goin' skinny (Aug 10, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> So what is the 411 on what happened at Bob's?There are some bad seeds everywhere but there are several there.Sorry for your loss and the other folks as well.


The Victoria advocate reported that they were selling some of the illegal synthetic drugs out of the bar.

Sorry to here about the loss of your gear OP.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

goin' skinny said:


> The Victoria advocate reported that they were selling some of the illegal synthetic drugs out of the bar.
> 
> Sorry to here about the loss of your gear OP.


Probably authentic stuff too

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

talked to the judge at the JP in POC yesterday and she said it has been bad lately and has been having atleast one deputy in town 24-7. we talked about busting Bob's was a big win on the meth problem going on in town. she also said they have caught a couple of the theives about 2 months ago and they are in jail. supposedly seadrift is even worse pertaining to druggies, and thats where they are comming from. 

not saying anything is better, but atleast the local law enforcement is aware and making an attempt to keep theft and drugs out of POC. 

After the initial shock and anger, i decided not to let this stay under my skin. it could be worse. there are 20 families up north that didnt get to celebrate christmas with their 6 and 7 year olds.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

What storage facility?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

they didnt disclose which one got hit. just said one of the new ones.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I hate thieves! I own some storage units in central Texas and they have hit me twice ini the past two months. Had to fix doors and add more lighting around the units. I've been hit by thieves in POC twice too. Stolen prop the first time and then stole my dang waders out of my boat that were hanging out to dry.
Lost a dry box in Victoria once at the Academy too. You cannot leave anything unattended any more.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Bob's was open yesterday ..... if they were closed down it was just for a short period.


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

Lone star boat storage got hit my father in law just got there to pick up our boat. Said locks had been cut and were laying on the ground. I called the owner and he is getting the sheriff out there now. My storage unit was one of the ones broken into. Nothing gone but I didn't leave any rods/ reels in there either. Stereo and all electronics were still there.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

I just got the call that my storage spot was hit as well. As of now, the only thing I know that is missing is a Honda Rubicon 4x4 ATV. It is blue, has a back rest, after market wheels and tires, and ammo cans attached to the back rack. If anyone sees anything that sounds like this please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

barleydog said:


> I just got the call that my storage spot was hit as well. As of now, the only thing I know that is missing is a Honda Rubicon 4x4 ATV. It is blue, has a back rest, after market wheels and tires, and ammo cans attached to the back rack. If anyone sees anything that sounds like this please let me know. Thanks!


 that ain't no way to start the new year..thieves suck..


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

these storages got cameras?


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

If they're hitting places based on birth announcements, seems it would be easy to set up a sting on their sorry butts.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Heard yesterday that a couple more places were burglarized this past weekend in POC. Additionally, it's my understanding that some victims have yet to report the burglaries or make contact with the SO down there from back near Christmas. Still no sight of my ATV, and I bet it's already sold to someone out of state, but with all these burglaries, at some point these guys are going to make a mistake.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

my unit was broken into as well as my FIL's. He lost some rods and reels and some tackle. I lost nothing, because I don't keep much in there other than the boat, life jackets, gaff's and other odds and ends. The owner of the storage units is in the process of putting up cameras.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> my unit was broken into as well as my FIL's. He lost some rods and reels and some tackle. I lost nothing, because I don't keep much in there other than the boat, life jackets, gaff's and other odds and ends. The owner of the storage units is in the process of putting up cameras.


Was yours at lone star as well? I have my boat down their and haven't heard anything yet, but hope I don't come down to a surprise this weekend.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup at Lonestar. The units that got hit were all in the back. Started I think at unit 64, and went further down the line on both sides towards the back. If you got hit, make sure you report it to Calhoun County SO. From my understanding 21 units got hit there on the 27th, about 10 houses got hit on Christmas Eve (I think that's the correct night), and then I heard there were two more burglaries this past weekend, but I never asked where or whether it was a house, business, or storage.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, and I also heard that there have been a few atv's stolen this last month or so.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep, mine was at lonestar. The owner called everyone that was broken into as soon as he heard about it. They broke all the locks off, and he replaced all the locks on our behalf.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> I have always thought that a fisherman had more character and honesty than these acts. Maybe it wasn't a fisherman but someone who just wanted to turn something into cash. Sorry you lost your stuff.


Fishermen go fishing Thieves go thieving


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Was down last weekend and saw the sherrifs making the rounds. They are on the look out.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

barleydog said:


> Yup at Lonestar. The units that got hit were all in the back. Started I think at unit 64, and went further down the line on both sides towards the back. If you got hit, make sure you report it to Calhoun County SO. From my understanding 21 units got hit there on the 27th, about 10 houses got hit on Christmas Eve (I think that's the correct night), and then I heard there were two more burglaries this past weekend, but I never asked where or whether it was a house, business, or storage.


 Not sure this would work if you had access to power and wireless internet but putting a dropcam in storage would give you access and almost instant video to a future crime.I would get intouch with storage owner and other tenants about it.


----------



## BLUE CHIP (Jul 20, 2006)

barleydog said:


> Heard yesterday that a couple more places were burglarized this past weekend in POC. Additionally, it's my understanding that some victims have yet to report the burglaries or make contact with the SO down there from back near Christmas. Still no sight of my ATV, and I bet it's already sold to someone out of state, but with all these burglaries, at some point these guys are going to make a mistake.


My house was one of those hit this weekend. I think I am just down the street from you. they busted in from the Maples side. they took my 42 inch TV, but it could have been alot worse.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

TKoenig said:


> And one of them was mine.. bye bye to $2k+ worth of fishing gear. the only good note i guess is that they were only after bay fishing rods, reels, and tackle. the $3k+ worth of trolling lures i had next to my bay stuff was hardly touched.
> 
> from who we know down here and the cops, 5 houses have popped up and 18 storage units.
> 
> if you own a house or storage unit in POC i would reccomend getting it checked on asap. I hope every one had a merry Christmas and hate being the bearer of bad news, but want to get the word out and hope these scumbags get caught.


 [email protected]#$%$# [email protected] Holes....nothing worse than a thief....Sorry to hear about your loss. If your anything like me it takes a while to collect that much tackle and just sux to have it all taken away...lots of hard work to accumulate that much tackle...probably them meth cookers on the otherside of the main drag....Start watching pawn shops here in Victoria. The same thing happend to a guy I work with that has boat storage down there. Lucky for him they know a guy here in town that owns a pawn shop and gave him a detailed description of what the guys had stolen...wasnt a couple of weeks later the guy came in and tried to pawn the stuff they had stolen...shortly after they were in jail. Again sorry for you loss.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

BLUE CHIP said:


> My house was one of those hit this weekend. I think I am just down the street from you. they busted in from the Maples side. they took my 42 inch TV, but it could have been alot worse.


This is all just getting to ridiculous! I sure hope the Calhoun County SO is putting some effort into this one.....


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Well all the burglaries have made the news in Victoria. Again, if you haven't made contact with the Calhoun County SO, and you were a victim of these burglaries, make sure to give them a call. Even if they didn't take anything from you, or if they took something insignificant, it's still a crime, and it will help the investigators with the case.


----------



## cgrand (Mar 5, 2007)

my boat is at texas boat storage on west monroe (2146 i think)
can anyone report whether those have been broken into as well?

i'll be down there next weekend, if i have a surprise waiting i'd like to know beforehand


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Aren't you about a year late?


----------



## bwhaler19 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrand (Mar 5, 2007)

my bad
this came up in a search & i didnt notice the date
carry on


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dontcha just hate it when that happens?

TH


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man some things never change. POC has had problems with thefts for years. Probably the same guys doing it that were involved 20 years ago.
Does not help when there is no local police force.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your stuff. Thieves broke into our house a few years ago. Its never the same after that.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I fished with TKoenig last weekend. He has got all new fishing stuff and has never missed a beat.


----------

